# Good evening



## zero (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone.. A newbie here from northern Ireland.. Bought a second hand gaggia coffee machine... Trying to get the hang of using it...!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome to the forum i am sure you will get loads of help and advice on here


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

zero said:


> Hey everyone.. A newbie here from northern Ireland.. Bought a second hand gaggia coffee machine... Trying to get the hang of using it...!


Welcome to the forum, Zero. Feed your Gaggia nice freshly roasted beans - aim for around 1.5-2.0 oz output in around 27secs and your Gaggia will reward you with lovely tasting shots.


----------

